# The Children of Hurin



## RangerStryder (Sep 11, 2009)

After The Hobbit, do you want to see 'The Children of Hurin' to be adapted as a movie?


----------



## ltnjmy (Sep 14, 2009)

That would probably be one of the few tales of the First Age - sufficiently fleshed out - to be told in cinema. It would be quite depressing, though...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 14, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> It would be quite depressing, though...



I'm sure Jacko would add a few embellishments (improvements? ) to remedy that.


----------



## childoferu (Sep 15, 2009)

Depressing? No. Tragic? Yes. However, some of the greatest stories ever told were tragedies


----------

